

These Are the Top 20 US Accelerators - ggonweb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/17/these-are-the-top-20-us-accelerators/

======
acconrad
No mention of YCombinator at all, including their reasoning to include or not
include it. Seems really strange given that I've never heard of most of these
accelerators, I would have figured it was YC and TechStars at the top,
followed by some larger regional accelerators.

~~~
Syrup-tan
But YCombinator was mentioned, albeit as "Y Combinator" instead of
"YCombinator" (Making search a bit painful)

>Notably absent in this year’s list are Y Combinator and RockHealth–both
programs now classify themselves as seed funds rather than accelerators, and
asked us to respect their evolution into a new model.

>This, of course, is not a statement about efficacy of those programs – based
on the 2013 data submitted to the rankings team, Y Combinator would still have
topped the list if they had not transitioned models.

